# Guess I get to look stupid here....



## Hanger (Oct 5, 2009)

So, I went and picked up some pieces of track today, and everything is fine, except...

On the Bachmann EZ Track System #5 Left Hand Switch with remote. It will not switch. For that matter, the Right Hand won't go either. 

I have tried everything, from rewiring it, to "polarizing of the frog?" 

The train will run goes around my little circle with 2 turnouts(I think they are called)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Hanger (Oct 5, 2009)

Disregard, apparently I was too timid to push the connectors in all the way.


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Try pushing the switch down and switching it, thats how mine works.


----------

